# Harmony Amp Buzzing



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

I think I found the problem.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Is it sitting on a vibrating table? Are there bees inside? Seems to be missing its tubes.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Maybe the "buzzing" was just the hum of the transformer?

what a mess


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

is that an H 305?


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

It was an H306, but not anymore and less of a mess than when I got it. I managed to save the side pieces as the top and bottom were some kind of cheap fibreboard and the baffle, well you can see that for yourself. The new cabinet pieces have been cut, the chassis has been gutted and I'll put my own spin on a classic Supro type circuit, 2x10's and turn it all around so the controls are on the front. I'll keep you posted. I'm sure disappointed you guys couldn't see why the amp was "buzzing".


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Are you going to tell us why it was buzzing or leave us in anticipation?


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

That's not a bug in the socket, is it?


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

zdogma said:


> That's not a bug in the socket, is it?


We have a winner!


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Reminds me a bit of non reverb's Mesa boogie with a rat's nest inside.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

That thing was close to an abomination.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

is this the bug?










I was looking at that, but it appeared manmade to me? there are no legs/head/thorax etc

if so, what kind of bug is that? I have never seen anything like it

( maybe it is a REAL bumblebee capacitor  )


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Ha ha. Yup, just the shell, no clue what it is. Apparently the new Bumblebee's are just a shell as well.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

LOL I was thinking that was a lot of color code rings. A very high precision component! 

Quick, patent it. You never know what the next generation will want.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Meal worm ..


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> Quick, patent it. You never know what the next generation will want.


Yep we know !! one of those scan thingy's that they scan with the iphone . 
Forget about tubes & filter caps & resistors .


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

copperhead said:


> Meal worm ..


 I bet the electrocution sure straightened him out.....


*groan*


----------

